

NSA PRISM Access Console - sankha93
http://sankha93.github.io/nsa-console/

======
wingi
Uncaught ReferenceError: Set is not defined

~~~
sankha93
It was using an ES6 feature. I just removed it. It will now work fine in all
browsers.

